# constipation



## specialname76 (Jan 19, 2005)

Switched foods, clearly the anus is packed. I have tossed in peas and spirulina flakes. Feeding several small meals trying to encourage them go poop. So far 3 out 6 mollies are moving a bit of poop. Hopefully this works. I am never going back to tat food , will stick to what I know they are good with. Any other suggestions?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

your animals need a well rounded and varied diet consisting of proteins and vegetable matter..there is no such thing as the perfect singular food for them...my fish are fed at least 6 different kinds of foods..
good luck with your fish...hopefully they will get back on track soon...


----------

